# Suspension on MT means KT also???



## GAB (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Kaith,

If you are suspended on Martialtalk does that mean you will be suspended on kenpotalk also???

I go by GAB on martialtalk and I am going to go by Gary A Brewer on Kenpotalk.

So if someone goes by ####on MT and ***** on KT and it is the same are they stuck at both locations????  Or if they are ^^^^ at both???

Regards, Gary


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 27, 2005)

They are 2 seperate entities.  The rules are a bit different on KT.

A suspension/ban from 1 does not mean a suspension from the other.

If user names are different, there are other ways to match IDs.  Email, IP address, sig lines, etc.

Just to contrast the various sites:
MartialTalk - warning/suspension/ban system - Escalation depends on attitude.
KenpoTalk - warning/ban -  1 warning, then action is taken. Enviroment is relaxed otherwise.
BuffaloIT - warning/ban - TBD
Rustaz - no warning given, so don't piss off the admins. Loose enviroment otherwise.


----------



## GAB (Feb 27, 2005)

OK,
Thanks for information. Read that Karazenpo???

Regards, Gary


----------



## masherdong (Feb 27, 2005)

That is good info to know.


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 27, 2005)

GAB said:
			
		

> OK,
> Thanks for information. Read that Karazenpo???
> 
> Regards, Gary


 Gary,

 I don't like your baiting Karazenpo this way.  I calls 'em the way I sees 'em guy ... and this looks pretty ****** to me.

 -Michael


----------



## GAB (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Mike,

I had a discussion with Karazenpo in PM and asked him if he could post on KT he said, he was told he was suspended and could not post.

I asked Kaith the question and after the answer, pointed it out to Karazenpo...

We are friends, Ask him... So that is the reason I posted it for him to see while he can read, he cannot post on martial talk, but he can post on KT...

Follow it up, I stand by what I have said...I hope this clears up your thoughts... 
Regards, Gary


----------



## Michael Billings (Feb 28, 2005)

No worries.  See what happens when you do not have a context?

 -Michael


----------

